# More New Aires in Spain



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

News from the Spanish motorhome owners organisation that there are some more aires opening here in Spain soon.
The link below is to the "notices" section of their site (it's in Spanish of course, but you can google translate if needs be to get the hang of what they are saying).

Sadly, they also report that due to continuing problems with the behaviour of some of those who wild-camp in Ribadesella, the Mayor there is taking action to stamp it out next year, and has refused to put in a proper "Aire" there instead, as the locals are fed up with the motorhomes and the actions of their occupants. Shame.

http://www.lapaca.org/es/noticias-autocaravanas


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting that link. 

The new aire at Pinto will be good as it looks as if it's near the train line to Madrid, which will then be about half an hour away, great for a day trip. It's also near to the motorway and all the local shops and a petrol station. It will be an ideal stop on the way north or south and, according to the article, it opens at the end of January next year.


----------

